# How to tile a Deck with Patio under it?



## JBowman (Sep 4, 2008)

I had a customer contact me about repairing their tile deck, structure, ceiling, columns, and tile; it was leaking and everything was rotted out. They want to go with tile agian. What's the correct way to seal the upper deck, and fasten an underlayment for the tile?


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

do a search for "shower pan". Put your drain on the downside of the patio, over the wall.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

JLC had avery good article describing the how to for a tiled deck. With in the last year I think. Try searching on their site or look up the mag at you library if you don't get it. I'll see if I can find the article and post the issue date.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Build it with a slope and waterproof it first... then consider tiling it.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

2 options - get you hands on a TCNA handbook & review F101 - F104 
For the best option (in my humble opinion) go for a complete system @ Schluter's website - www . schluter . com /1322.aspx & /5228.aspx  system wont allow me to paste url's above as links - Sorry

Hope this helps


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

Have not used this product yet. Sound like what you are looking for

http://nattco.com/tiproboard.html


----------



## zccarpenter (Nov 4, 2007)

Lay rubber (rubber roofing), durarock on top (don't screw it down), thin set all joints to make a pad, and then lay tile. Make sure you have slope, and guttering. It won't go anywhere and it's waterproof.


----------



## zccarpenter (Nov 4, 2007)

Or, if you want to spend some money, run 1 1/2" PVC around all edges, sloped as you would a drain, bury it half deep with lightweight float, grind the top half of the PVC off, lay tile with the edges sloping back toward the drain, and grind out the tile above the drain. This works great but takes a lot of thought, time, and money.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

There's a thread on here where Bill Vincent talks about a waterproofing and uncoupling membrane designed for outdoor use. If I remeber right it was made by Noble? I think he described it as "Kerdi on steroids"....if he doesn't chime in pm him perhaps?


----------



## Roundtable (Sep 4, 2008)

There are 2 product I know of SPECIFICALLY designed for Direct contact w/ plywood substrate in a tile app. 
Do your homework on SEALOFLEX... or ...HYDROSTOP... I am currently doing an 800 sqft application w/ sealoflex. so far so good.

It is a system.... 4 part application.... Works Good!!


----------

